# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدا به امسال نمبرسه

## yasin tahazadeh

سلا م دوستان  یکی ازفامیلامون تومرکزسنجش  وزارت آموزش وپرورش کارمیکنه .گفته ترمیم معدل به امسال نمیرسه وبرای سال بعده :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## *Yousef*

دمشون گرم, الهی به زمین گرم بخورن, و البته دم من گرم که از روز اول دلمو خوش نکردم  و وقتمو تو این تاپیکا نگذروندم و حسابی جلو افتادم.

----------


## optician

> سلا م دوستان  یکی ازفامیلامون تومرکزسنجش  وزارت آموزش وپرورش کارمیکنه .گفته ترمیم معدل به امسال نمیرسه وبرای سال بعده


اخیرا همه توی سازمان سنجش آشنا دارن!
چه برسه چه نرسه شرایط خیلی فرق نمیکنه اگه نرسه که معدل اکثریت خرابه اگه برسه اکثریت معدلشون خوب میشه پس تاثیری توی رقابت نداره

----------


## khaan

حتما به خرداد امسال میرسه نگران نباشین

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> حتما به خرداد امسال میرسه نگران نباشین


انشاالله که به امسال برسه.  ولی من امروزصبح امتحان داشتم بعدامتحان بهش زنگ زدم گفت به امسال نمیرسه

----------


## Ritalin

ترمیم میرسه؟ نمیرسه؟
دیگه مهم نیست باید امیدوار باشیم که اجرایی میشه ! و فقط امیدواری نه بیشتر که اگر اجرایی نشد نابود شیم!

----------


## Saeed735

میرسد یا نه؟

مسئله این است :Yahoo (20):

----------


## dow

اصلا بزاریم برسه الان هزار نفر زیر 13 داریم مثلا بعداز ترمیم میشه هزارنفر 18 خب کجاش فرق کرد؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## quf

اینا هم دیگه مسخرشو دراوردن اون موقع که رییس جمهور امضا نکرده بود میگفتن گیره امضای رییس جمهوره حالا که 3 ماه امضا کرده اینا هیچ کاری نمیکنن :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75): 
حالا اگه بچه ی یکیشون کنکوری بود 1 ماه اجراییش میکردن.

----------


## biology115

از همون اول معلوم بود اجرایی نمیشه ...

ولی اینجا ایرانه ، شایدم شد ...

----------


## Dayi javad

فقط با قانوناشون بچه هارو از درس خوندن بی زار میکنن ! برین بخونین ول کنین این ترمیم لامصب رو

----------


## bahman seraj

> اخیرا همه توی سازمان سنجش آشنا دارن!
> چه برسه چه نرسه شرایط خیلی فرق نمیکنه اگه نرسه که معدل اکثریت خرابه اگه برسه اکثریت معدلشون خوب میشه پس تاثیری توی رقابت نداره


فرقی نمیکنه؟ برای کسایی که پزشکی  و دندان پزشکی  و دارو سازی میخوان ریز به ریز نمرات مهمه اگه سایت گزینه دو برید میبینید که خیلی از قبول ها معدلشون بالای 19 هست حتی اونایی که پزشکی قبول نشدن .همین اکثریتی که معدل شون خرابه  با هم تفاوت دارن یکی 10 یکی 13 یکی 14 یکی 15 یکی 16 یکی 17 همه اینا تاثیر گذاره بعد ترمیم یکی دو نمره اختلاف میان معدل همین اکثریتی که گفتید اتفاق میفته یکی 17 یکی 18 تازه اونیکه خرداد گرفته با اونیکه شهریور گرفته زمین تا اسمون فرق دارن با هم بیشتر این افراد هم اگه ازشون بپرسی دنبال این سه تا رشته تاپ هستن یعنی ما فقط قراره با با چند هزار نفری که دانشگاه ها جا دارن واسه این سه تا رشته رقابت میکنیم که اکثرشونم معدلاشون بالای 19 هست .حتی ممکنه بعضیا بعضی دروس رو خوب نزده باشن یا عالی نخونده باشن یا اتفاقاتی که منجر به کاهش درصد دروس شون شده باشه همین معدل کمک شون میکنه دیگه یه سال پشت کنکور نمونن و ...

----------


## comet97

اگه برسه میرم امتحان میدم نرسه هم نمیرم.هیچ فرقی برام نداره. :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed_habibi

انقد نترسید اما روک بگم به کنکور 96 میرسه..درضمن همه معدل بالا ها ÷زشکی قبول نمیشن اتفاقا کسایی که معدل ÷ایین هستن اگه خوب بخونن بهتر قبول میشن چون انگیزه زیاد میگیرن در ضمن گزینه دو فقط تعدادی از کارنامه هارو قرار داده..هستن کسایی که حتی با 10÷زشکی قبول شدن

----------


## biology115

حالم از این سیستم آموزشی بهم میخوره ...

 :Y (506):  :29:

----------


## magicboy

> سلا م دوستان  یکی ازفامیلامون تومرکزسنجش  وزارت آموزش وپرورش کارمیکنه


اتفاقا عموی منم تو پمپ بنزین کار میکنه

----------


## biology115

بذارید خیال همه رو راحت کنم

هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست

یکی میگه : یکی از فامیلام تو آموزش و پرورشه به 95 نمیرسه

یکی میگه : بابای دوستم تو سنجشه به 95 میرسه

هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست

تا یک ماه دیگه همه چیز مشخص میشه ...

----------


## x 3

راست گفته دمش گرم

----------


## ali_asadi

خودتون رو بازیچه ی حرف دیگران قرار ندید 
اون چیزی که مهمه اینه که درس ها رو بخونیم چه ترمیم برسه و چه نرسه
وقتتون رو هم صرف این مسائل نکنید .
یک دقیقه هم یک دقیقه است ...
یا حق
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

اینا با عمشون دعوا دارن از قصد اجرایی نمیگنن ...
ما هم که حسابی از خجالتشون درمیایم

----------


## saeedkh76

اینام همه رو مسخره کردن
ولشون کنین بشینین درستون بخونین
اجرایی شد خودم بهتون خبر میدم

----------


## mamadsoag

برو بکس اینو از سایت کانون برداشتم وا۳ دو سه روز پیشه!


آخرین خبر ترمیم معدل

عبدالرسول عمادی در گفت‌و‌گو با ایلنا، با اشاره به این مطلب که وزارتخانه هنوز تدوین آیین‌نامه ترمیم سوابق را شروع نکرده است، گفت: البته در مرکز سنجش هم اکنون بخشی که مربوط به تدوین پیش‌نویس است، مدت‌ها آغاز شده است.

وی افزود: بهتر است؛ از این طرح با عنوان ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی نام ببریم تا ترمیم معدل؛ چرا که اگر ترمیم معدل باشد به معنای این است که کارنامه جدید باید صادر کنیم، که در این صورت به سوابق تحصیلی گذشته بی‌توجهی می‌شود، در حالی که چنین چیزی نیست.



کنکور برای ۱۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی است

رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش ادامه داد: سوابق تحصیلی (دروس امتحان‌های سوم متوسطه) به عنوان دانشنامه تحصیلی قطعی و رسمی صدور یافته است.

عمادی با اشاره به اینکه کنکور برای ۱۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی خواهد بود، اظهار داشت: همیشه برای دانشگاه‌های درجه یک کشور رقابت وجود خواهد داشت و کنکور خاص دانشگاه و یا کنکور سراسری عمومی برای این بخش از دانشگاه‌ها برگزار خواهد شد.

رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش اضافه کرد: اما بسیاری ار ظرفیت‌ها در کشور است که نیازی به کنکور ندارد؛ در حال حاضر این موضوع به علاقه‌مندی و انتخاب خود داوطلب است؛ یعنی قانون سنجش و پدیرش دانشجو می‌گوید که داوطلبان می‌توانند به سه شیوه انتخاب رشته کند که عبارت است؛ از سابقه تحصیلی، سوابق به اضافه آزمون عمومی و سوابق تحصیلی به اضافه آزمون عمومی و اختصاصی.

وی افزود: اما فضای روانی و ذهنی دانش آموزان ما هنوز به این صورت است که هر سه شیوه را امتحان می‌کنند؛ ولی خیلی از رشته‌ها و ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها، نیازی به شرکت در کنکور ندارد.



سهم ۲۵ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده

عمادی با بیان اینکه در حال حاضر سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۲۵ درصد و سال آینده هم ۲۵ درصد خواهد شد، گفت: منتها ۵ درصد تاثیر مثبت برای دوره پیش دانشگاهی پیش بینی شده است و برای داوطلبانی که این اعمال سابقه، باعث افزایش رتبه‌شان باشد، اعمال می‌شود و برای داوطلبانی که باعث کاهش رتبه‌شان شود؛ اعمال نخواهد شد؛ البته پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش ۱۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی سوابق بود، ولی در ‌‌نهایت ۵ درصد تاثیر مثبت شد.



راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلی

رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش از طراحی و راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان از پایه اول ابتدایی تا پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی خبر داد و گفت: در این صورت دانش‌آموزان با یک کارت هوشمند اطلاعات، می‌توانند؛ هر لحظه به سوابق تحصیلی خود دسترسی داشته باشند.

وی ادامه داد: البته این سامانه در حال طراحی است و ما در حال حاضر آنچه که از سوابق تحصیلی داریم، سابقه پایه سوم متوسطه است و سوابق پایه‌های دیگر در خود مدارس است و در دست کسی نیست.



میانگین نمره دانش آموزان در مقطع متوسطه

عمادی با اشاره به این مطلب که روند آمار امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان در خرداد امسال نسبت به خرداد ۹۳ خیلی تفاوت محسوسی نداشت، خاطرنشان کرد: معمولا درصد قبولی‌ دانش‌آموزان در این پایه ۸۰ درصد و در سال‌های اخیر میانگین نمره دانش‌آموزان در پایه سوم متوسطه بین ۱۱تا ۱۲ است که البته امیدواریم با توجه به بحث اهمیت سوابق تحصیلی در سال‌های آینده این میانگین افزایش یابد.

منبع : ایلنا

----------


## ata.beheshti

به درک که نمیرسه عزیز...این موقع سال ن.ر.ی.ن تو روحیمون لطفا خرداد میگن رسیده یا نه

----------

